# LS7 Klutch Kit



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

My LS7 clutch kit shipped today! I ordered from fredbeans.com I was afraid it would be back ordered some one posted they were out with no ETA. The LS7 engine sold out no ETA. Any one with LS7 clutch kit how is pedal pressure and did you use stock GTO Hydraulics?
OK OK
Subtotal: $398.05
Shipping: $47.77


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

What was the walk out price?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Holden said:


> My LS7 clutch kit shipped today! I ordered from fredbeans.com I was afraid it would be back ordered some one posted they were out with no ETA. The LS7 engine sold out no ETA. Any one with LS7 clutch kit how is pedal pressure and did you use stock GTO Hydraulics?
> OK OK
> Subtotal: $398.05
> Shipping: $47.77


Any one?


----------

